# First WideBody BMW X6 M by Royal Muffler Photo Shoot by Me



## 06SilverM3 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wide Body BMW X6 M by Royal Muffler Photo Shoot by me let me know what you guys think?

to check out more of my work you can visit

http://www.sdotb.com


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Very impressive!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

UNBELIEVABLE, love the car and photos.


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2001)

Batman called, he wants his car back....
An X6 and an STi mated....
: puke:

Not a fan.
Nice pics though.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

MJS said:


> Stevie Wonder called, he wants his car back....
> An X6 and an STi mated....
> : puke:
> 
> ...


(A little assistance from Stage Left


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh god...please help!

Nice pics though...Horrible car.


----------



## Bamburg (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome shots!

Sent from my Droid using BimmerApp


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

06SilverM3 said:


> Wide Body BMW X6 M by Royal Muffler Photo Shoot by me let me know what you guys think?
> 
> to check out more of my work or royal muffler you can visit
> 
> http://www.sdotb.com


OMG. Is that real?


----------



## MASX650I (May 17, 2010)

It's a beast


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Haha wow!. That's awesome. That's my friends car.


----------



## LHB (Apr 16, 2010)

Just when I thought my day couldn't get any worse. There are some things that - once seen - can't be unseen.


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

Great pics.....but kind of like putting racing stripes on a M1A2 Abrams MBT.
Earl


----------



## AdmKlondikebar (Jul 30, 2010)

What's your photography setup and what shutterspeed/fstop/ISO etc did you use for the first picture. How much post photo editing did you do? thanks.


----------

